# Zertifikate für POP3, IMAP und SMTP erstellen



## senor.b (9. Juli 2012)

Soweit komme ich mittlerweile sehr gut vorran. Fehler werden auch keine mehr angezeigt. Eine Sache habe ich noch: Wenn ich ein Mailkonto einrichte, muss ich vorher noch ein Zertifikat runterladen. Dieses habe ich mir angesehen und da sind einige Defaults drin. Gerne würde ich daher für POP3, IMAP und SMTP eigene Zertifikate erstellen und diese verwenden. Wie stelle ich das genau an?


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2012)

Securing Your ISPConfig 3 Installation With A Free Class1 SSL Certificate From StartSSL | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------

